# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Peter William Holden

## Airicist

Personal website - peter-william-holden.com

youtube.com/686f6c64656e

vimeo.com/user1249888

linkedin.com/in/peter-william-holden-a10895103

Projects:

kinetic art

----------


## Airicist

Peter William Holden presents "AutoGene"
February 3, 2009




> Dimensions; 450 x 450 x 80 cm.
> Materials; umbrellas, Computers, Compressed Air Components.
> 
> Giving a first impression of a simple commodity sculpture, “AutoGene” lures the viewer into a false sense of security, which is then, at the flick of a switch, rapidly dispelled. The seemingly mundane umbrellas are transformed into magical, kinetic objects. The circular arrangement combined with the striking contrast produced as the umbrellas expand and contract engender the formation of abstract ephemeral patterns, which are seemingly governed by the accompanying music. The viewer is obliged to re-evaluate the sculpture, inviting comparisons with dance and animation as the mechanical pixels complete their choreographed movement through time and space.

----------


## Airicist

Peter William Holden presents "Arabesque"
February 3, 2009




> Dimensions; 450 x 450 x 150 cm. Materials; Composite plastic, Computers, Compressed Air Components.
> 
> In my recent work I have concerned myself not only with the sculpting of three dimensions but also with a fourth: the dimension of time. I have attempted to create kinetic works that evolve, adapt and regress. Work which falls somewhere between conventional notions of pictorial art and a kind of performance. “Arabesque” is the natural continuation of this exploration – a real time animation.
> 
> With its roots in Mary Shelly’s “Frankenstein” and the alchemist’s laboratory, the installation presents itself as a mechanical flower: a simulacrum of nature. Life sized human body parts, impaled upon steel, move and sway and dance. The limbs, translucent and livid, bare their internal robotic mechanisms to the gaze of the viewer. The wiring itself is an aesthetic expression deliberately integrated into the installation to bring chaotic lines of abstract form to contrast with the organized symmetry of the body parts.
> 
> The lifeblood of this organism is air and when activated this air flows invisibly, bestowing movement to these mechanisms and its presence is only betrayed when exhaled loudly from the valves attached to the serpentine air hose.This combined with the rattle of relays and the tandem clattering of pistons to produce a hyper-modern accompaniment to the music of Strauss.
> 
> Part cinema, part theatre, “Arabesque” can be viewed form a multitude of angles, revealing a kaleidoscope of beautiful shapes and patterns created from the human form.

----------


## Airicist

Peter William Holden presents "SoleNoid Beta"
November 27, 2009




> Shoes, Industrial Computer, Compressed Air Components
> 4.5m x 4.5m x 0.5m
> 
> Eight tap shoes are set in a symmetrical circular pattern. This allows the kinetic elements of the installation to produce three-dimensional sounds in relation to the listener / observer. The shoes are attached to simple robotic structures which utilize pneumatic actuators and solenoid valves. This enables the shoes to be moved in a multitude of ways with each movement having a distinct characteristic sound. The movements of the shoes are sequenced with a computer to produce an auditory performance. The installation itself works in two ways either as a pre-programmed piece performed by the machine alone or it can be played via a control panel by members of the public. The 16 key control panel functions like a sequencer with each key triggering a short loop of movements / sounds, these sounds and movements can easily be patched together to produce a composition.

----------


## Airicist

Peter William Holden presents "Vicious Circle"
May 2, 2012




> Choreographic installation
> Materials: Composite plastic, Computer, Compressed Air Components, Mp3 Player.
> Dimensions: 5m x 4m x 1.50m
> 
> “Vicious Circle” is inspired by the “The Industrial Revolution” and the subsequent changes in human development brought about by that revolution. It is a brutalist robotic structure and it is a representation of some of the fears I have with technology. The motion of the machine reminds me of the relentless movement of progress as the machine moves to its predetermined program, ignorant of its environment and unwilling to stop if anything gets in its way. Though paradoxically it is possible to see beauty within its movements as the life size cast hands rise and fall forming a swarm that flocks together like birds in a choreographed dance to Prokofiev’s “Dance of the knights". Thus reminding me that technology is a double edged sword and we / humanity have the possibility to decide which direction it will take.

----------


## Airicist

Festival Gamerz 09 - Peter William Holden
December 19, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Dance Machines : Peter William Holden
September 23, 2014




> A short film of Peter William Holdens robot installation showing during the Merge Festival.
> 
> Free Entry. Opening hours 12 to 7pm Wednesday - Sunday. Showing until the12th October.
> 
> Filmed and edited for Merge Festival by Tommo.
> 
> Please see website for more details : mergefestival.co.uk

----------


## Airicist

Peter William Holden presents "Critical Mass"
July 17, 2015




> Choreographic Installation
> Materials: Hats, Computers, Delta Robots, Compressed Air Components, Mp3 Player
> Dimensions: 5m x 5m x 2.5m

----------

